# How Much Would You Pay...



## josephandrews222 (Jul 15, 2014)

...for an (shooting for the moon now) EOS M-style body...with

*focusing abilities of, say, a 70D

and a sensor with...

*high ISO abilities of, say, a 5DMkIII

For those of you that haven't bought an 'M', it is a blast to use...really really fun.

But it DOES focus slower than even a low-level Rebel DSLR...and, at least in my hands, its sensor isn't so great as far as high ISO is concerned.

But I've thought about this a long time.

I would pay 1.5K for a 'tricked out' M, that worked as well as a modern DSLR works (as described above).

It should be obvious that I love my 'M', warts and all.

Fire away!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2014)

Right now, its not a matter of cost, its a matter of technology being able to match phase detect. 


The $259 selling price for the current ebay deal speaks volumes. They don't sell. Sure, there might be a few who want one, but Canon depends on large volume sales, and it was a big flop in the US and Europe. In Asia and Japan, it sells well.


This is a pretty good example showing how different the market is in Asia and USA/Europe. DSLR's sell well everywhere, so expect more of them.


----------



## Taemobig (Jul 15, 2014)

As much as I love my EOS M....the camera you described already exists, its called the Sony A7. The only reason I got the EOS M was the price drop. I wasn't willing to pay more than the $300 for the kit, but at that price point, it truly is the best bang for your buck when it comes to image quality.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 15, 2014)

I should add the following--I purchased M's for both of my children--they both LOVE using them, and never seemed that interested in a standard Rebel DSLR...

...so, in my book, if Canon wants to grow the business...mirrorless may be where it is at.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 15, 2014)

No internal viewfinder, no deal - regardless of the other specs (or the price). I considered getting one to use with
FD lenses, but there are so many other options with more features it was a non-starter. If Canon wants to play
in the mirrorless market, and I'm not sure it does, it had better come up with something to surpass the Fuji, Sony
and m4/3 offerings. It would appear that Canon feels it's growth direction is video, and it may be. Video features don't mean all that much to me, but for a "you tube" oriented growth market, high quality video is certainly an
entry point to the market. Canon did a poor job of market research for the M, and it's best bet now would be to
cut it's losses and perhaps try something different next time.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 15, 2014)

I would pay $799 for a revised body with EVF and way better performance such as shot-to-shot and AF speed and shutter lag. This would be in line with the Fuji XE-2, although the Fuji glass is still way better IMO.


----------



## sdsr (Jul 15, 2014)

For $1.5K you can buy a Sony A7, which will give you much the same high ISO performance you're asking for (you're not going to get it via current technology on APS-C). For <$600 you can buy a Sony a6000, which may be as good as the 70D in terms of your AF requirements (I don't know first hand as I don't shoot fast moving subjects and have never used a 70D, but reviewers seem impressed by the a6000's AF) and has better image quality than an M (good though that is). As far as APS-C and FF mirrorless bodies are concerned, those (and the other two A7 bodies) are what Canon would need to match or surpass (IBIS would be nice) as far as I'm concerned. If Canon did such a thing - I guess it's not impossible - I would pay at least those prices; but I wouldn't pay a penny if it/they didn't/don't have a built-in EVF.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Based on the G1X II, the next M3 will probably have an external EVF. If they don't put the focusing system of the 70D in it they are nuts.

Those will be the two main upgrades (along with Digic 6 processor).

Based on the G1X II price, I see the M3 being $799 w/o EVF and $999 w/ EVF.

So who'd be willing to pay $1000 for this body when the Sony A6000 has both fast AF and a built-in EVF for $649?

As a current M owner, I'm not concerned about the M3. I'm waiting on an amazing deal on an M so I can convert it to IR. (I do see the one with 18-55mm lens by 6ave for $249 but my bank account doesn't agree right now)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2014)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...for an (shooting for the moon now) EOS M-style body...with
> 
> *focusing abilities of, say, a 70D
> 
> ...



I will pay 200 quatloos. I think future currency makes sense for something not currently technologically possible. 

Now, I need to find a jar big enough for my brain... 8)


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 16, 2014)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...for an (shooting for the moon now) EOS M-style body...with
> 
> *focusing abilities of, say, a 70D
> 
> ...


I have been waiting for a new Canon EOS-M with the characteristicis and IQ found in Sony a6000, as well as availability of lenses. 
I will be happy to pay if Canon produce one similar, the same cost of a new a6000, wiyhout hesitation because of compatibility with all my Canon gear.
It is a shame that Canon has abandoned this sector or mirrorless cameras.


----------



## canonvoir (Aug 11, 2014)

I got in on the M when they dropped the price. I have the kit 22 and 18-?? Lens along with the EF adapter. 

Works ok but it's a mess with slow AF and no view finder. 

I'm considering a successor to the Sony RX10 and a6000 after PhotoK in September. (I'm hoping they release updated bodies). I may drop my 5Diii and several lenses to Sony. It's just a big step for me to take but it's gets easier every four months or so (Sony releases cameras like crazy).


----------



## bf (Aug 11, 2014)

> ...for an (shooting for the moon now) EOS M-style body...with
> 
> *focusing abilities of, say, a 70D
> 
> ...



I will pay a tag around 1500 if it is full-frame with the ef mount. Whether a DSLR or a mirrorless with a viewfinder. I like to have a sleek body in a retro AE-1 style (Thinner Nikon Df at the 6D's price).


----------



## DRR (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd pay $1500 for a FF version, $1000 for APS-C.

This is contingent on a decent EVF on either model. Personally I wouldn't want it as small as the current M, I think it could be a little bit bigger (Sony A7 sized) because human hands are not shrinking in size as fast as cameras are.

If something did come out that had 70D focusing and 5DIII ISO performance though, I have no doubt Canon would price it over $2000.


----------



## pablo (Aug 12, 2014)

For moon shooting I would probably use live view and MF.

I find the sensor great up to 800, good up to 1600 and usable in some situations with careful RAW processing at 3200. At a pinch I would go higher if I knew the image would be used only online, for example.

Anyways. Iso 200 or 400 should be sufficient for supermooning.

I would pay £15 more if the M had a remote release. I use canons IR one when occassion requires it, but really, the mirrorless form and adaptability of old MF lenses with mechanical iris rings should have in theory made it a great timelapse camera. 

I would use ML but it's a right pain, as I prefer smaller cards and clean formatting once backed up.


----------



## andrewflo (Aug 29, 2014)

I think a camera like that would cost, at least, in the $1.8k - $2.3k range. Personally I wouldn't spend more than $1200 (which I know would never happen).

I, too, only really bought the EOS M because of the insane price drop. As others have said, yes these specs exists in other mirrorless cameras. But I personally find the fully automatic integrated EF adapter essential.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Aug 29, 2014)

Look at the Sony A7 and A7r and you are pretty close. Look at those prices and add 25% for faster focusing (my guess) and that's the price I think it would be.


----------

